# B&H or Adorama



## Glennard (Mar 11, 2014)

need help guys, this will be my first purchase on expensive glass. B&H and Adorama both have deals on Tamron 24-70mm.
Adorama deal: Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD Lens for Canon EOS - U.S.A. Warranty - Bundle - with New Leaf 3 Year (Drops & Spills) Warranty, Lowepro Lens Exchange 100AW Black, Hoya Alpha 82MM UV Filter = $1,224.00 (with $100 rebate)
B&H deal: Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 DI VC USD Lens WITH 4% rewards = $1,299.00 (with $100 rebate).

thanks everyone, i might purchase the lens tomorrow or definitely sometime this week.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 11, 2014)

Chances are, things will be fine with both companies...IF things go well.

If something goes wrong, I personally would rather deal with B&H customer service. 
I know somebody who is currently in limbo due to Adorama's suboptimal packaging and expensive Zeiss lens arriving damaged, involving mutliple returns to get the same lens in one piece. The lens is now stuck in UPS-claims-denied world with no end in site and no help from Adorama. 

On a personal level, remember the time Canon EOS-M/lens package was on $300 sale, and after taking a bunch of orders, Adorama unilaterally cancelled their customers' orders without any replacement or offers when the exact body/lens combo was no longer in stock. On the other hand, B&H Photo, in same predicament, decided to honor their customers' orders and shipped out the EOS-M/lens/+ bonus flash package they DID have in stock, at the same price.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 11, 2014)

I've ordered many times from both companies and would recommend B&H over Adorama primarily because they ship the fastest (i.e. get your order out of their warehouse to the shipper). Other than that, B&H and Adorama both have excellent customer service and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 11, 2014)

I have bought some from Adorama and Lots from B&H. I have been getting discounts at Adorama, but nothing at B&H. That, I must admit, irritates me a bit, considering the amount of money I have sent their way. But I have never, really Never, had a problem with any delivery or product from B&H.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 11, 2014)

I've had 2 really bad experiences with Adorama:

1. Purchased a Canon 5D Mark II. Came out of the box with a bad battery. The only way Adorama would ship me a replacement was to return the bad battery, wait 5-7 business days for the return to process through their system, then they send me a replacement by the slowest ground shipping available. That meant about 2 weeks without a battery for my new camera. Obviously that was a non-starter so I ended up having to shell out the bucks to buy a battery off the shelf at Best Buy while my return was processed.

2. My wife bought me several items for Christmas from Adorama. Adorama shipped it via a method that left their warehouse via UPS but then got handed off the the U.S. Postal Service somewhere enroute. Once the USPS handoff was made, all tracking info was lost. The shipment went missing. Adorama required it to be "non-delivered" for 30 days before they would send a replacement shipment out. So I got my Christmas gift somewhere near the end of January.

Never had any such problems at B&H. They are spot on with rapid service and customer satisfaction every single time.

I've reluctantly bought from Adorama but only in cases where I needed something "right now" and couldn't get it at B&H or the discount being offered was so big that I was willing to take a risk.


----------



## Skatol (Mar 11, 2014)

I personally have never purchased from Adorama. B&H has received my business almost exclusively for the last 5 years. Customer service is top notch. On the few returns I've made there were no questions asked. A simple PDF RMA form was e-mailed, all I had to do was print it and put it in the box. Free return shipping label was included as well. Fortunately I am fairly close to NYC so I get my shipments within 1 to 2 days at the standard (often free) rate. If you ever get the chance to visit the store you won't be disappointed. The line is long but once you get to see a sales person there is no rush and you get to spend as much time as like. Truly a pleasant shopping experience. No, I am not a B&H employee, just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 11, 2014)

+1 with BH

90% of my camera bodies and lenses were purchased through BH. ZERO ISSUE so far...


----------



## Glennard (Mar 11, 2014)

i think we clearly have a winner here, B&H it is! thank guys, i truly appreciate everyone's immediate response..although on Adorama's deal "New Leaf 3 Year (Drops & Spills) Warranty" included, is this a deal breaker or not?


----------



## Skatol (Mar 11, 2014)

Glennard said:


> although on Adorama's deal "New Leaf 3 Year (Drops & Spills) Warranty" included, is this a deal breaker or not?


I have not been in a position where I have needed a third party warranty. Not to say that they are a bad thing, I just have never felt the need for the extra insurance. I already have a rider on my home owners policy for my equipment. This is really a personal matter to which I'm sure everyone will have differing opinions.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Mar 11, 2014)

I buy my gears exclusively from Adorama and B&H. All free shipping. Lately, I have been buying more from Adorama. Adorama has more package deals. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## skullyspice (Mar 11, 2014)

i have always purchased from B&H for the last 15 years or so and never had any problems.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 11, 2014)

I buy from both. The only time I had a problem with a purchase from either company was with an order from Adorama, when something they sent me was damaged in transit and returned to them before I ever set eyes on it; it didn't take much to obtain a refund from them. Other things being equal (i.e., in stock, same price, etc.), I tend to favor Adorama because provided I place my order by 8pm I will receive it the next day even if I select their cheapest (typically, free) shipping method, unless it's something fairly trivial like a filter (NY to Philadelphia is next day via UPS ground, which they tend to use). If I order from B&H it usually takes a day or two longer. No big deal unless you're impatient. Of course, depending on where you live such a consideration may not make a difference in the first place. 

Both are equally good at accepting returns if you don't like what you bought, though again Adorama is slightly quicker here too - with B&H you have to await an email authorizing the return; you don't with Adorama. But the wait is usually no more than an hour or so....

(Both seem equally good in terms of the quality of their used equipment too.)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a couple of issues with B&H. First, I was put off by their curt response when I had a query about a leveling base. Second, I bought this used Vello remote for Canon, and received a Shoot remote for Sony. However, they accepted a return in the latter case.
These will not deter me from buying from B&H, and the only point I want to make here is both Adorama and B&H might have isolated incidents with various customers, but as a whole they are both equally good.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2014)

Personally I've had a pretty high frequency of minor issues with orders from them. For example, neither of my last two orders from them went smoothly. 

A while back, I needed filter wrenches that worked with 82mm filters for an upcoming outing where I knew I'd want to stack a CPL on an ND. Adorama carries them, whereas other stores only carry up to 77mm. The item was listed as in stock, I ordered three sets (for multiple bags, and because it's not worth paying for shipping just one $5 item). My confirmation email showed them as backordered. So, I called to inquire, and was told they only had two of them (I would have thought that should show up when I added three to my cart, but oh well). So, I changed the order to two, and was told they'd ship that day. By the next morning, I hadn't received a shipping notification, so I called again. Turned out they'd been sent from the warehouse to the retail store in Manhattan, instead of to me. They were able to locate them on the shelves, pack and send them. Fortunately, I had placed the order on a Wed, so the one-day delay meant I got them on Fri, in time for the outing (UPS Ground is overnight from NJ/NY to me).

Subsequently, I ordered a $65 item from them, which they had in stock but was a 7-14 day lead from B&H. A while after getting the order confirmation email, I got a second email stating, "Uh oh! The credit card used to pay for order #xxxxxx has been declined...It's probably just a misunderstanding, but your Visa credit card ending xxxx has been declined for $64.95. Often, this happens if the expiration date has passed or if you've reached the bank's credit limit." The latter suggestion made me chuckle - the available credit on that card is high enough that I could have charged the last SUV we purchased car on it. The former also wasn't true - I had actually updated the expiration date during the checkout process. I called them, and it turned out that was the problem - the new card had a new date, but also a new CVV security code, and I was not given an opportunity to update that on the website. Apparently it was a known issue, probably fixed some time back. The CSR updated the info, re-processed the purchase, and the item shipped. 

Like I said, minor issues - nothing that prevented me from getting what I ordered by the time I needed it. But still, I had to call multiple times, wait on hold, etc. I've placed far more orders with B&H, online, by phone, and with their convenient iPhone app, and never had a goof on their part require extra time of mine to sort it out. They've gone above and beyond, rerouting a UPS shipment from work to home when a severe storm delayed the delivery, shipping out the same item a second time when UPS tracking showed the first shipment went to south to Philly instead of north to Boston, etc.

Adorama's CSRs have been consistently friendly and helpful in getting the issues resolved, and Helen's participation here and elsewhere is certainly appreciated. While I will definitely continue to purchase from Adorama, the frequency of these minor frustrations that require extra time to address is rather disappointing.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 11, 2014)

I lean towards b&h, but that is only because I haven't had any problems with them. Adorama does a fine job but they sent me a cheap lens and the box was damaged.... and probably not by the post. So... small problem that was quickly fixed... but still.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 11, 2014)

I've done more purchases with Adorama than B&H but have had good experiences with both. All of this is anecdotal, however. I once got food poisoning after eating a certain meal in Nepal. It does not mean that that particular food item is a bad thing. Given the tons of orders both in the stores and online that each of these vendors do on any given day, it is always possible that something could go wrong. Certainly how they handle that problem could mean something.

I'd have no qualms working with either of these stores.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Mar 11, 2014)

Both are good and will make things right if anything goes wrong. If the prices are the same, I'll choose B&H. Just that much more attention to detail, like calling me to confirm that I actually wanted my shipping address to be different than my billing address.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Mar 11, 2014)

As others have stated, B&H if the prices are the same. Adorama seems to be the winner here with a lower price and goodies. I really feel like you truly cannot go wrong with either company though. I've had one minor issue with both of them, but have purchased enough from both that I would only expect to have at least one goof pop up by now. I hope this helps.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2014)

i've bought a fair bit of stuff from BH never had a problem, fast international shipping good packaging
never dealt with adorama though


----------



## JustMeOregon (Mar 12, 2014)

I naturally gravitate to B&H first simply because they clearly state whether or not an item is in-stock. With Adorama is seems that you never really know if something is in-stock or not...


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 12, 2014)

B&H send me their catalogues, which I like looking through. So all things being equal, I favour B&H and its been a while since I've ordered from Adorama. But I've never had any problems with either. (Although, I have noticed an increasing incidence of them not wanting to post some items outside of the USA, including some Canon items. Hopefully not a long term trend.).


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 12, 2014)

I am in Toronto Canada and have used B+H for about five years. Their 'price is price' shipping option using Puralator is brilliant. I have bought several thousand dollars of stuff over the years from them and it has always arrived super fast and packed really well.

I have heard that Adorama has recently introduced a ' the price is the price' service but I have no experience with it.


----------



## scottburgess (Mar 12, 2014)

I've always had great experiences with B&H, and have thus avoided other on-line and brick-and-mortar stores. Once had a very obscure question about how a Canon camera behaved with a flash. My local photo store not only couldn't answer, they were downright surly about how unwilling they were to find out. When I called B&H, the person handling the call didn't know, but immediately asked if he could put me on hold for a minute to consult an expert. He came back quickly with a complete answer. _That_ is great customer service. The "local" stores could probably learn a thing or two from B&H.

On the question of discounts which someone brought up: B&H instituted a 2% rewards program on many purchases a while back (sometimes more, sometimes less, as it depends on the product). Buy a camera, and you might be able to afford to get a spare battery, for example. 

B&H also has never tried "bait-and-switch" tactics, or talking me into a more expensive product than the one I wanted. Had that experience on a couple of phone orders prior to the Internet being my main connection. Yuck. Won't purchase from other places to save just a few dollars--I would rather see the Good Guys remain in business.


----------



## sanj (Mar 12, 2014)

BH has far wider selection of items to choose from - computers, hard disks etc etc.
BH sales people seem to be better trained.
However I always pick Adorama as in my experience it is a 'friendlier' store.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2014)

I buy from both, but prefer to buy locally. I'd suggest you consider establishing a relationship with a local dealer. In the long run, a few dollars more will be offset by having someone who gives you personal service.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I buy from both, but prefer to buy locally. I'd suggest you consider establishing a relationship with a local dealer. In the long run, a few dollars more will be offset by having someone who gives you personal service.



Unfortunately, very few places have well-stocked and knowledgeable dealers nowadays. And I know it is a vicious cycle. But still, when you walk into a camera store in Portland looking for some Arca Swiss accessories and the nice lady at the counter has no idea what Arca Swiss means and looks disinterested as soon as she realizes you are not in to buy a camera, that is very discouraging. If you are a professional in a big city with big camera stores, yes, a rapport with the local dealer is feasible and highly advisable.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I've ordered many times from both companies and would recommend B&H over Adorama primarily because they ship the fastest (i.e. get your order out of their warehouse to the shipper).



I don't think that's true, actually; Adorama orders for new, in-stock items that are placed right up until 8:00 pm ET are generally shipped the same day. As items are packed they go straight onto one of the UPS trailers in our shipping department. As soon as a trailer if filled we call for a driver to come and collect the trailer and take it to one of the UPS hubs, immediately.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Chances are, things will be fine with both companies...IF things go well.
> 
> 
> I know somebody who is currently in limbo due to Adorama's suboptimal packaging and expensive Zeiss lens arriving damaged, involving multiple returns to get the same lens in one piece. The lens is now stuck in UPS-claims-denied world with no end in site and no help from Adorama.



We actually pack above and beyond the industry standard. Most packaging companies that come in and see our operation are taken back by the amount of pillows we use in one carton. They actually drool to try and get our business, because it is not the norm. 
The industry standard is to put the item in the box to one corner and then fill the void with dunnage whether it be peanuts, pillows, foam, or paper. Our standard is to blanket the bottom and the sides of the box and then place the item in the middle - and then fold over the pillows and add more to fill the box where needed. 
The only thing we don’t add any pillows to are items that ship in the vendor box, and soft goods (t-shirts, backpacks, hats, etc).

As soon as we are notified that an item is MIA we open a trace with UPS. UPS requires up 'til 10 business days to complete their investigations. There isn't actually anything that we can do during this period.

However, as it sounds from your description that your friend's issue has somehow slipped 'through the cracks', can you please have him email me directly: [email protected] with his order number and I will see what I may be able to do, to help.



drjlo said:


> On a personal level, remember the time Canon EOS-M/lens package was on $300 sale, and after taking a bunch of orders, Adorama unilaterally cancelled their customers' orders without any replacement or offers when the exact body/lens combo was no longer in stock.



I don't personally remember this, but if we were out of stock, and were not able to obtain any more units at the lower price, then I guess we will have had little option but to cancel the outstanding orders.
We sell across multiple platforms, eg Amazon, Buy.com and many others, plus of course we are receiving orders via telephone, the website and in-store. If we are already low on stock and we receive an upsurge in orders it isn't going to be immediately obvious which customer(s) may be disappointed. This is exacerbated because we don't actually charge until an order is shipped.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> I've had 2 really bad experiences with Adorama:
> 
> 1. Purchased a Canon 5D Mark II. Came out of the box with a bad battery. The only way Adorama would ship me a replacement was to return the bad battery, wait 5-7 business days for the return to process through their system, then they send me a replacement by the slowest ground shipping available.



That doesn't sound right; most refunds/replacements are completed within 2 business days. 



gbchriste said:


> 2. My wife bought me several items for Christmas from Adorama. Adorama shipped it via a method that left their warehouse via UPS but then got handed off the the U.S. Postal Service somewhere enroute. Once the USPS handoff was made, all tracking info was lost. The shipment went missing. Adorama required it to be "non-delivered" for 30 days before they would send a replacement shipment out. So I got my Christmas gift somewhere near the end of January.



It sounds as though your wife selected 'free' shipping; as per our website, this is 7-10 Business-Day delivery. In order for us to be able to provide 'free' shipping (which of course isn't actually, 'free', as we pay for it), we use a wide variety of carriers, FedEx, UPS, USPS, MessengerForYou, Manna, Mail Innovations and more. 
When an order is placed online, the carrier is selected by the shipping department at the time when the order ships out. 
There are a variety of determining factors; item weight, item size, item value, delivery location, and most important, *delivery speed selected by the customer*.

When the order is picked up by the carrier, we provide them with the time frame.

If you would like a specific carrier to be selected you need to place your order over the phone with a salesman by emailing [email protected] or by calling 800-223-2500. You can request the carrier of your choice and the salesman will manually select it for you. (USPS can only be selected if the order has a value of $195 or less).

If an item is lost by UPS, they require 10 business days to investigate and either find the missing item or instruct Adorama to refund or replace. 
Last Christmas, the volume of orders greatly exceeded the number planned for by UPS, and while this led to numerous problems of late or failed delivery, I’m not sure that Adorama can be blamed for this....

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303345104579282432991595484


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

Glennard said:


> i think we clearly have a winner here, B&H it is! thank guys, i truly appreciate everyone's immediate response..although on Adorama's deal "New Leaf 3 Year (Drops & Spills) Warranty" included, is this a deal breaker or not?



The New Leaf “Drops and Spills” service plan covers the repair or replacement of your product should it suffer an unlikely mechanical or electrical breakdown, or in the event of an unintended, accidental drop or spill. 

There is a clear difference between neglect, misuse and accidental damage, and the New Leaf "Drops and Spills” plan is designed to provide coverage in the event that your product is involved in a “single event”, unintended, accidental situation. What does this mean? 
If you are using your product and you accidentally drop it, is it covered? Yes. If your toddler grabs the lens because it was left in an unsafe location, is it covered? No – toddler should not have access to the product!

If you set your lens on the table and a glass of coffee tips over, is it covered? Yes. If you are skiing with your product in tow and you fall, is it covered? No – unsafe location……

There are so many different scenarios, I could never list them all! However, if you have any specific questions, Laura, a New Leaf representative, is always more than happy to address them directly. She can be reached at 972.573.1267.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> .....I needed filter wrenches ....The item was listed as in stock, I ordered three sets ....My confirmation email showed them as backordered. So, I called to inquire, and was told they only had two of them (I would have thought that should show up when I added three to my cart....)



The problem is that if we may have had, for example, 20 in stock when you added them to your cart, but if several other customers were also ordering 18 pieces at the same time, but got to checkout and paid for their items before you, we wouldn't by then have 3 available to ship!




neuroanatomist said:


> ....I ordered a $65 item from them, which they had in stock ....I got a second email stating, "Uh oh! The credit card used to pay for order #xxxxxx has been declined...It......I called them, and it turned out that was the problem - the new card had a new date, but also a new CVV security code, and I was not given an opportunity to update that on the website. Apparently it was a known issue, probably fixed some time back.



This is actually a security precaution, and as far as I know is still in place. Customers are required to delete completely all pre-existing credit card information and then enter it all again from scratch. It is supposedly the most secure way for your information to be stored. 



neuroanatomist said:


> ....I had to call multiple times, wait on hold, etc......Adorama's CSRs have been consistently friendly and helpful in getting the issues resolved, and Helen's participation here and elsewhere is certainly appreciated......



Thank you for your kind words - and if you do order from Adorama in the future and have an issue you really don't need to call in at all! As a CR member, just a single email to me: [email protected] with an outline of the problem, plus your order number, is all that is needed.


----------



## winglet (Mar 12, 2014)

Hmm. I really don't have anything bad to say about either store. If you know exactly what you want already, I would go on price alone from a reputable seller like either one of these or Amazon. If you want excellent customer service, both stores are legendary.

My only tip would be to try and have your order sent to a tax-free state if possible. It has saved me literally thousands and thousands of dollars over the years, having a sister living in Oregon. It makes every family visit like Christmas!


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

[/quote]


jdramirez said:


> .....Adorama does a fine job but they sent me a cheap lens and the box was damaged.... and probably not by the post. So... small problem that was quickly fixed... but still.



I hope you notified us?



JustMeOregon said:


> ....With Adorama is seems that you never really know if something is in-stock or not...



I don't know whether you have visited the website recently, but this is being introduced, gradually. However, as I noted above, the most common reason for this happening is when an item is unexpectedly popular and the orders we receive outpace our website’s inventory update system. Adorama Camera is built on customer satisfaction and we do try very hard to avoid situations that cause disappointment. 



Jamesy said:


> I am in Toronto Canada....I have heard that Adorama has recently introduced a ' the price is the price' service but I have no experience with it.



Yes; in partnership with http://www.bilsi.com/


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 12, 2014)

I have used B&H and will use them again. Have been very happy with their speedy and efficient service in the past and hope it continues.

I am actually in the process of buying a new 1066X CF card and decided to check Adorama out as I rarely go to their site, and they do not even have the one I want, so the order stays with B&H.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I am actually in the process of buying a new 1066X CF card and decided to check Adorama out as I rarely go to their site, and they do not even have the one I want....



I'd be interested to know which one it is, so I can alert our Purchasing Manager. Thank you: [email protected]


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 12, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I am actually in the process of buying a new 1066X CF card and decided to check Adorama out as I rarely go to their site, and they do not even have the one I want....
> ...



The Lexar 32GB 1066X CF Card and 64GB 1066X CF Card. Adorama only seems to sell them in packs of two and I only want the one 64GB 1066X card. Thanks.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Helen Oster said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



http://www.adorama.com/ILXPCF10632.html : 32GB x 1
http://www.adorama.com/ILXPCF10664.html : 64GB x 1


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 12, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Helen Oster said:
> ...



Thanks. I was going to ask how you found them as I had followed the path from the home page, but then I notice that neither of these two products have an image next to them for some reason which is why I may have overlooked them earlier. You may want to get someone to put the image up, as when it is greyed out like that with "image coming soon" it looks like you do not have them - at least it did to me.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Helen Oster said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 12, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I've ordered many times from both companies and would recommend B&H over Adorama primarily because they ship the fastest (i.e. get your order out of their warehouse to the shipper).
> ...


Helen, thank you for your reply and I suppose you're right, but it seems like the orders from B&H have gotten to me sooner. After looking at my orders, I see why - I have paid for upgraded shipping with B&H several times, and used your free shipping most of the time. I will say that we consumers are very fortunate to have to excellent companies to purchase from and I'll amend my statement to say that you can't go wrong with either merchant and I would recommend Adorama over B&H simply because Helen takes the time to visit CR and respond to out posts


----------



## jhpeterson (Mar 12, 2014)

My first experience with B&H was almost 20 years ago. I was changing trains in Penn Station, had a couple hours to kill and wandered into their location. Talk about a kid in a candy store!
Since then I've made several visits back and probably ordered from them close to a hundred times. There was only one occasion I ever had an issue, and they resolved it quickly, easily - and cheerfully. So, I have no hesitation on doing business with them and have recommended the place to probably a couple dozen acquaintances and friends. 
I've had far fewer experiences with Adorama. Perhaps it's because I've never been in their store. But, on the times I have bought from them, I've never been disappointed, either. Now, after reading Helen's posts and learning about the lengths she goes to for customer satisfaction, I realize this company has an extraordinary asset. I'm sure they will be seeing a good bit more of my business.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> After looking at my orders, I see why - I have paid for upgraded shipping with B&H several times, and used your free shipping most of the time.



Some time back, B&H was definitely faster with the free shipping option - they continued using UPS ground for free shipments after Adorama switched to hybrid shipping (lower cost to them, but 5+ days to reach me, vs. next day via UPS ground from NJ to Boston). Now that B&H also frequently uses hybrid shipping for the free option, there's no real difference in speed.


----------



## henryp (Mar 12, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Chances are, things will be fine with both companies...IF things go well.
> If something goes wrong, I personally would rather deal with B&H customer service.





Skatol said:


> ...B&H has received my business almost exclusively for the last 5 years. Customer service is top notch.


Thank you. Ideally nothing should go wrong, of course.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I buy from both, but prefer to buy locally. I'd suggest you consider establishing a relationship with a local dealer. In the long run, a few dollars more will be offset by having someone who gives you personal service.



I don't like my local store. They have oem gear, but the other gear is cheap Chinese knock off stuff that you can buy off ebay for a penny... I'm not sure I will miss then if they went out of business...


----------



## henryp (Mar 12, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> (Although, I have noticed an increasing incidence of them not wanting to post some items outside of the USA, including some Canon items. Hopefully not a long term trend.).


Speaking only for B&H, the only time we won't ship an item to a location outside the USA is when the authorized distributor (Canon USA for instance) or the US government prohibits us from doing so. Lately we're seeing more geographic restrictions from authorized US distributors.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> .....I will say that we consumers are very fortunate to have to excellent companies to purchase from and I'll amend my statement to say that you can't go wrong with either merchant and I would recommend Adorama over B&H simply because Helen takes the time to visit CR and respond to our posts





jhpeterson said:


> ......Now, after reading Helen's posts and learning about the lengths she goes to for customer satisfaction, I realize this company has an extraordinary asset. I'm sure they will be seeing a good bit more of my business.



I'm so pleased to have the opportunity to reach out to you all - hopefully you now know there is a real person behind the signature, who will always be there to offer advice or support with any order from Adorama.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 12, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I am actually in the process of buying a new 1066X CF card and decided to check Adorama out as I rarely go to their site, and they do not even have the one I want....
> ...



While on the topic. I am curious why Adorama doesn't seen to carry Transcend CF cards and very few SD cards.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

unfocused said:


> While on the topic. I am curious why Adorama doesn't seen to carry Transcend CF cards and very few SD cards.



http://www.adorama.com/catalog.tpl?op=itemlist&cat1=Computers&cat2=Memory%20%26%20Data%20Storage&feature1=Transcend

http://www.adorama.com/searchsite/default.aspx?searchinfo=CF+Compact+Flash+cards


----------



## ablearcher (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm in Canada, so for me its 90% B&H and 10% Adorama just because of the shipment options. Adorama's shipment to Canada is more expensive, last time I checked. Buying smaller (less expensive) items there does not make any $$ sense. B&H has Purolator which is very economical, so the bulk of my orders (and some other photogs I know) goes to B&H. 

I never had any problems with service at both vendors. I do like B&H website layout a bit more.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

ablearcher said:


> I'm in Canada, so for me its 90% B&H and 10% Adorama just because of the shipment options. Adorama's shipment to Canada is more expensive, last time I checked. Buying smaller (less expensive) items there does not make any $$ sense.



No, we don't offer Purolator - the Adorama low cost shipping option to Canada is from http://www.bilsi.com/

What is included in the final Adorama price? ALL taxes, duties, and brokerage fees are included in the final number when you select "Canada Shipping".

• Tax: Your local sales tax (GST + PST, or HST depending on province). If you are not in an HST province, only GST is charged (no PST). No taxes are due at delivery. 

• Duty: Most camera equipment is duty free. If what you are buying is not, duties are included as well. 

• Brokerage Fees: There are NO extra brokerage fees. Everything is already included in the shipping fee! 
Go check out Adorama Camera for yourself, today http://www.adorama.com/ and find out how the new Tax & Duty-Included Ground shipping is going to keep dollars in YOUR pocket!



To estimate Arrival Time: on average it will be, overnight to Toronto add one day to most of Ontario and Quebec, two days for the for the Maritimes and Manitoba three days for Saskatchewan and Alberta and four days to BC.

We calculate Duty VAT, Taxes, etc. in accordance with the laws and import regulations of the destination country. These fees are usually based on destination, item type, and country of origin, manufacture or assembly.

When you choose to have Adorama handle this payment for you the order total is guaranteed by Adorama 100%. There will be no additional charges or fees due upon delivery.

According to photoprice.ca :

http://www.photoprice.ca/article/adorama-cheap-ground-shipping-tax-duty

a quick check shows that shipping costs are, on average, 50% less! Most items ship for less than $20, which is competitive with Canadian retail store shipping. 

Don't forget that many photographic items are covered by US/Canada or Worldwide Manufacturer Warranties, so many items you purchase from the US often come with warranty coverage in Canada. 

This is the photoprice.ca article on warranties for Canadian consumers:

http://www.photoprice.ca/article/warranty-us-canada-grey-market

If you are new to buying from the US, you can also read the photoprice.ca article about Tax, Duty, and Brokerage Fees when buying from the US.

http://www.photoprice.ca/article/tax-duty-brokerage-demystified


If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to email me directly: [email protected]

[Thank you to photoprice.ca for their help in saying it all so concisely and clearly!]


----------



## ablearcher (Mar 12, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> No, we don't offer Purolator - the Adorama low cost shipping option to Canada is from http://www.bilsi.com/



Thank you Helen, i appreciate this. However, when i try to do my checkout, i do not see this low cost shipping option. Maybe I am missing something. Not long ago I was shopping for a smaller softbox for a speedlight and was looking at Glow HexaPop 24" priced at $140. The lowest shipment (UPS Worldwide Express) would've cost me almost $50. I checked my cart now and I still do not see any less expensive options for shipment. Also, with UPS option I still do not see if the tax is already included in it (I think I went all the way through checkout but did not finalize it). When i shopped for a similar item (a bit more pricey) at B&H, their Purolator option costs me close to $30 which includes delivery, tax, customs, etc, etc.

Like I said, maybe i am missing extra shipment options, so any advice will be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 12, 2014)

ablearcher said:


> Helen Oster said:
> 
> 
> > No, we don't offer Purolator - the Adorama low cost shipping option to Canada is from http://www.bilsi.com/
> ...



Might be easier to do this by email: [email protected]


----------



## unfocused (Mar 12, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > While on the topic. I am curious why Adorama doesn't seen to carry Transcend CF cards and very few SD cards.
> ...



Yeah, that's what I mean. No Transcend CF cards on that link (that I can find) and just three SD cards. 

But, for example, none of these:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03750/Transcend-16GB-400X-CompactFlash-price.html

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/04668/Transcend-32GB-1000x-CompactFlash-price.html

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03751/Transcend-32GB-400x-CompactFlash-price.html

or even these:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03989/Transcend-32GB-SDHC-600x-Class-10-UHS-I-price.html

You know that I'm about as loyal an Adorama customer as you can find. But I'm also cheap. So I have to go to your competitors to get the lowest cost brand name cards.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 12, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> .....Adorama does a fine job but they sent me a cheap lens and the box was damaged.... and probably not by the post. So... small problem that was quickly fixed... but still.



I hope you notified us?

Yes; in partnership with http://www.bilsi.com/
[/quote]

I did... I got a return merchandise authorization sent it back and a little over a week later I got a new one with a good looking box. Like I said... the matter was quickly fixed.


----------



## BLFPhoto (Mar 12, 2014)

I am an equal opportunity purchaser between the two. I've had wonderful experiences with both. I have nothing negative in any of my many purchases, including more than 90% of the gear I've purchased in the last 10 years (some tens of thousands of dollars of gear). 

I have purchased both new and old gear. 

Honestly, the only choice I ever make between the two is whether one or the other has a deal on the specific thing I'm ordering at the moment. 

I don't have a local store at all anymore, so all of my gear gets ordered. Between those two stores and Paul C. Buff, I can account for 99% of all my photographic purchases.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 12, 2014)

FWIW, seems to me that both of these shops match each other's prices quickly.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 13, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Helen Oster said:
> ...



Thanks, Helen. I am actually buying the extra CF card as I have noticed it does not increase the shipping cost, so added value for me. I am buying it through B&H with the Tascam DR-60D which I notice you do not currently stock as well. 

Another thing for you to consider, is B&H has cheaper shipping rates - US$ 10.50 in the case of a 64GB 1066X Lexar CF Card. Strange as you both use UPS.

Cheers, and thanks for being visible on the forums, it will definitely make me think of Adorama for future purchases.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 13, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Thanks, Helen. I am actually buying the extra CF card as I have noticed it does not increase the shipping cost, so added value for me. I am buying it through B&H with the Tascam DR-60D which I notice you do not currently stock as well.
> 
> Another thing for you to consider, is B&H has cheaper shipping rates - US$ 10.50 in the case of a 64GB 1066X Lexar CF Card. Strange as you both use UPS.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for being visible on the forums, it will definitely make me think of Adorama for future purchases.



I don't remember the last time I paid for shipping on gear... well... when I buy used... but from bandh, adorama, and amazon... I never pay shipping.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 13, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Helen. I am actually buying the extra CF card as I have noticed it does not increase the shipping cost, so added value for me. I am buying it through B&H with the Tascam DR-60D which I notice you do not currently stock as well.
> ...



Yes, but that is because you are getting it sent somewhere they offer free shipping. I am shipping my stuff to the Far East - that is not free!


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 13, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



That will do it. I'm about 3 hours away... so that's a touch closer.


----------



## slclick (Mar 13, 2014)

What about Calumet?


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 13, 2014)

slclick said:


> What about Calumet?



Oh, that is so sad. Really, really sad.


































jk
[/quote]


----------



## slclick (Mar 13, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > What about Calumet?
> ...


----------



## JustMeOregon (Mar 14, 2014)

@ Helen,

At the risk of my sounding _real_ stupid (if the simple answer is easily there to be seen) is there any way to tell from an items webpage on Adorama.com whether or not the item is in-stock?


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 14, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > What about Calumet?
> ...



It is really really sad. I feel especially bad for Calumet's employees. I always received excellent customer service from them. And sometimes, above and beyond excellent customer service. But I also agree that Calumet declaring bankruptcy isn't all that surprising. I work in DC and live in Virginia so I regularly go to both the DC and the Tysons corner stores--mostly to pick up prints but occasionally photographic items and accessories. Recently, it seems like each time I've been in either of the stores that the stocks of goods have been dwindling. In fact, I actually wondered how they could stay in business with so few items to sell the last time I was in the Tyson store. I am saddened today to know the answer.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 14, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> It is really really sad. I feel especially bad for Calumet's employees.......



.....and the customers! For so many people Calumet will have been their local store. 

When I started working for Adorama in 2007 I remember my Manager telling me that Calumet was a competitor, but that if anyone asked for advice where to shop when we were closed on Saturdays, that it was one of the places I should recommend


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 14, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> @ Helen,
> 
> At the risk of my sounding _real_ stupid (if the simple answer is easily there to be seen) is there any way to tell from an items webpage on Adorama.com whether or not the item is in-stock?



No, it's a valid question! In the past we weren't so good at this, but we've been updating our systems over the past few months to mean that when you put an item in your cart it SHOULD be in stock - unless it actually states otherwise on the product page.
The difficulty is that if we are already low on inventory, and then receive a number of orders for an item via our affiliates such as Amazon, buy.com, our eBay store, via our website, in our NYC store or by 'phone, it's possible that stocks could be depleted by the time you get to the checkout.


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 14, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > It is really really sad. I feel especially bad for Calumet's employees.......
> ...



Thank you, Helen. I appreciate your concern for the customers too. I'm an online Adorama customer and I'm also one of those customers you mentioned for whom Calumet has been my local store since the DC area Penn Camera stores closed a couple of years ago. In terms of buying products, I'm not too worried. I often buy online from Adorama or other stores and I can drive 30 miles west of DC and go to a camera store in Loudoun County that carries a large stock of various products. And, there are a couple of other camera stores in DC that I'm aware of, but haven't ever been to. But none will be as convenient for me as was Calumet store in DC, which was just a 10 minute walk from my office. And, all of the employees I dealt with were very helpful. My biggest concern is what I'm going to do to print large sized prints. Calument was great with these for me. I know that Adorama has printing services so I'll have to check this out as an option. All in all though, I'm not a professonal photographer and my issues as a customer are pretty small in comparison with employees who have just suddenly lost their jobs, and in some cases, for the second time within a couple of years. And, in both cases, largely due to poor management practices.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 18, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I buy from both, but prefer to buy locally. I'd suggest you consider establishing a relationship with a local dealer. In the long run, a few dollars more will be offset by having someone who gives you personal service.



I would like to buy locally but won't put up with the attitude from my local photography store. It is such a snooty unfriendly place to shop. The owners seem to have their small number of "favourite" customers that they will chat with endlessly while ignoring other customers.

One Saturday (a pretty busy business day), I saw a line of customers with photographic equipment in one hand and a credit card in the other hand, just waiting to give my local store money.... they were ignored to the point that far too many of them simply left. Why? Because the owners simply had to tell a long and boring story (yeah everyone in the line had to listen) instead of helping customers spend their money. 

I am not a big spender on photographic stuff, but I buy a lot of small stuff on a pretty regular basis. I always felt that I was disturbing the owners with my tiny purchase. But guess what? Like most photography nuts, there came a time for an upgrade.

About 3 months ago, I purchased just under $6,000 worth of camera/lenses. But not from my local store. I went with Adorama/B&H. Got a better price, better customer service, and no attitude.

Note to local photography stores: Lay off the attitude. A small purchase customer today may be your big purchase customer next month. 

Gone are the days where we had to deal with our local stores. The question is no longer "why shouldn't I shop local" but "why should I shop local". The attitude of the local shop owners governs the answer.

I would much prefer shopping local. But I don't deserve to put up with their attitudes.


----------



## mpphoto (Mar 24, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> We actually pack above and beyond the industry standard. Most packaging companies that come in and see our operation are taken back by the amount of pillows we use in one carton. They actually drool to try and get our business, because it is not the norm.
> The industry standard is to put the item in the box to one corner and then fill the void with dunnage whether it be peanuts, pillows, foam, or paper. Our standard is to blanket the bottom and the sides of the box and then place the item in the middle - and then fold over the pillows and add more to fill the box where needed.
> The only thing we don’t add any pillows to are items that ship in the vendor box, and soft goods (t-shirts, backpacks, hats, etc).



One package I got from Adorama had a strand of 31 air pillows in it. Amusing and effective. There were two umbrellas, a tabletop light stand, and a light in there. Hence the long box.

On the other hand, I got a monopod head that came in crumpled-up packaging. I think it was a thin layer of foam that was wrapped around the monopod head's packaging, then had the air vacuumed out. The head arrived intact, but I would have preferred one of those envelopes with bubblewrap lining or a box.

That said, B&H and Adorama tend to be even in pricing. Occasionally one is cheaper than the other. I usually purchase from B&H because I find their website easier to use, it has more product information, and the reviews are more useful. I've had to do two returns with B&H, and it was a trouble-free process.


----------



## Helen Oster (Mar 24, 2014)

mpphoto said:


> ......I got a monopod head that came in crumpled-up packaging. I think it was a thin layer of foam that was wrapped around the monopod head's packaging, then had the air vacuumed out. The head arrived intact, but I would have preferred one of those envelopes with bubblewrap lining or a box.....



I forwarded on your comments, plus the picture of the 2nd package to our Distribution Center manager. My understanding is that a thorough 'risk assessment' was carried out for each item that is to be sent via this method.


----------



## homestead65 (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone else in Canada having trouble getting product 
From Adorama in less than 7-10 days? Was going to order couple 
Of Canon lenses but have a small order I placed last Wed afternoon. App 
Didn't ship till Friday and now in the hands of Bilsi
Who usually hang on to it for 3-4 days before 
Contacting Fedex. Product from B&H by Purolator
Gets to me in 48 hours


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 7, 2014)

homestead65 said:


> Anyone else in Canada having trouble getting product
> From Adorama in less than 7-10 days? Was going to order couple
> Of Canon lenses but have a small order I placed last Wed afternoon. App
> Didn't ship till Friday and now in the hands of Bilsi
> ...



These are the estimated shipping times, as per our website:

Estimated Shipping Times:
Alberta - Four to five business days

BC - Four to five business days

Manitoba - Three to four business days

Maritimes - Three to four business days

Ontario - Two to three business days

Quebec - Two to three business days

Saskatchewan - Four to five business days

Toronto - Next day to two business days

Bilsi doesn't actually hold onto items - it is that items are not usually scanned until they pass to FedEx at the Canadian border.


----------



## BL (Apr 14, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> @ Helen,
> 
> At the risk of my sounding _real_ stupid (if the simple answer is easily there to be seen) is there any way to tell from an items webpage on Adorama.com whether or not the item is in-stock?



+1. This is quite irritating.

This doesn't happen often, but for the 2nd time in a month, I placed an order for an item and was notified several days later the item was out of stock. As of today, the item is still reported in stock on Adorama's site:

http://www.adorama.com/KIRPZ150.html

With the passover holiday closure, B&H won't be processing orders until the 23rd.


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 14, 2014)

Odd; when I go to that link I see, in red:

Please note: Although this item is temporarily out of stock, you can order it now and it will ship as soon as it arrives. Your card will only be charged once item is shipped.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 14, 2014)

That's never happened to me... but it would be frustrating. I live about 3 hours away from Adorama and B&H and I expect when I order and it is instock that I get it either the next day or the day after. If you want and need something for the weekend... waiting a few extra days (unknown quantity) can be incredibly frustrating. Especially since you could have bought it from another for a comparable price and it would already be in your hand.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's a quick question...

There are wind resistant umbrellas... sometimes I want to take my umbrella out with me on a shoot, but I dont' want to be the victim of some silent movie bit where I'm chasing an umbrella, a tripod and flash down the road/path.

So do they have the wind reistant photo umbrellas?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 14, 2014)

BL said:


> This doesn't happen often, but for the 2nd time in a month, I placed an order for an item and was notified several days later the item was out of stock. As of today, the item is still reported in stock on Adorama's site:
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/KIRPZ150.html
> 
> With the passover holiday closure, B&H won't be processing orders until the 23rd.



Since you're going to have to wait anyway…might I suggest that you consider the RRS L-bracket for the 1D X? 

It is more expensive, yes, but the design is excellent. It is modular, so you can remove the upright portion of the L bracket for a smaller profile when you don't need to mount in portrait orientation (that also means you can buy the body plate, and add the upright portion for the L bracket later). The hex key to convert stores right in the plate itself. It's a common size (5/32", IIRC), and for me that little easily-accessible wrench has come in handy in a variety of situations.


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 14, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> That's never happened to me... but it would be frustrating. I live about 3 hours away from Adorama and B&H and I expect when I order and it is instock that I get it either the next day or the day after. If you want and need something for the weekend... waiting a few extra days (unknown quantity) can be incredibly frustrating. Especially since you could have bought it from another for a comparable price and it would already be in your hand.



If an item is in stock at Adorama, and your order enters our system before. 8pm, there is no reason why you wouldn't have it the next day (if you request o/night shipping), wherever you are in the US!


----------



## BL (Apr 14, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> Odd; when I go to that link I see, in red:
> 
> Please note: Although this item is temporarily out of stock, you can order it now and it will ship as soon as it arrives. Your card will only be charged once item is shipped.



Yeah, it's weird, i don't know what's happening then, as I can't see anywhere on the page telling me it's either backordered or out of stock

Here's what I see on my end as of this morning:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 14, 2014)

BL said:


> Helen Oster said:
> 
> 
> > Odd; when I go to that link I see, in red:
> ...



It shows up as out of stock on my phone when accessing the mobile site, with the notation in red as Helen states. But on my computers (I checked more than one, including with no possibliity of having the Adorama site cached), and I see the same thing you do - in stock and available for purchase. 

Not the first time I've run afoul of a glitch on Adorama's website.


----------



## BL (Apr 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Since you're going to have to wait anyway…might I suggest that you consider the RRS L-bracket for the 1D X?
> 
> It is more expensive, yes, but the design is excellent. It is modular, so you can remove the upright portion of the L bracket for a smaller profile when you don't need to mount in portrait orientation (that also means you can buy the body plate, and add the upright portion for the L bracket later). The hex key to convert stores right in the plate itself. It's a common size (5/32", IIRC), and for me that little easily-accessible wrench has come in handy in a variety of situations.



Neuro, thanks for the suggestion, but I'm finding I rarely use a monopod let alone a tripod with this particular camera. I just need something simple for video I've been shooting more of


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 14, 2014)

BL said:


> Neuro, thanks for the suggestion, but I'm finding I rarely use a monopod let alone a tripod with this particular camera. I just need something simple for video I've been shooting more of



In that case, you might also consider the generic Wimberley P-5 camera plate.


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 14, 2014)

BL said:


> Yeah, it's weird, i don't know what's happening then, as I can't see anywhere on the page telling me it's either backordered or out of stock
> 
> Here's what I see on my end as of this morning:


Same here, I don't see an out-of-stock notification

Edit: Neither on the desktop nor on the mobile site


----------



## JustMeOregon (Apr 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > Helen Oster said:
> ...



You can count me among those experiencing the Adorama-glitch...

Also, not sure if its related, but I hand _another_ unexpected Adorama backorder last week (on a different item). It really is frustrating as hell, but I'm too old & life is too short for me to worry about _why_ this is happening... The other "big-boy on the block" has always made it very clear what an item's inventory status is, even when listing search results.


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 14, 2014)

This is odd. I saw the message "Please note: Although this item is temporarily out of stock, you can order it now and it will ship as soon as it arrives. Your card will only be charged once item is shipped." Unlike what Ms. Oster wrote, on my computer it was black print instead of red (which would be a good idea since it would grab a person's attention). Wonder why it only appears in some cases.


----------



## slclick (Apr 14, 2014)

A friend of mine was in a bind and needed some 13 x 19 Pictorico and since B&H is closed for Passover I went to the lab and gave her my pack. I'm not closed for passover. 

Now, my only problem is having to wait for them to open and get my return which was postmarked within the return window while they are closed.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 15, 2014)

Shows up in black on Internet Explorer. Doesn't show up in Firefox, Chrome, Opera or Safari.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Apr 15, 2014)

My experience with Adorama...
A $7.49 S&H charge on a $9.00 item that fit in an envelope and would have shipped free from B&H.

Amazon	
Your Account	Amazon.com
Message From Customer Service
Hello, 

I know and personally understand your situation in this case, and I sincerely apologize for all the trouble caused. 

I see you placed this order with Adorama Camera, a seller on our website. 

When you order from a seller, the seller processes and ships your order. Seller items also have their own separate shipping charges. Shipping rates, restrictions, and methods vary from merchant to merchant and aren't set by Amazon.com. The item will be prepared and will be shipped by the sellers directly from their location and not in Amazon. 

From Adorama:

Hi John,

We apologize that you were charged an exorbitant shipping cost when purchasing in a third party marketplace. When an order is placed on Amazon or Buy.com, they calculate the shipping, not us. This can sometimes cause a slight difference between what we would have charged in shipping had the order been placed directly through us and what you were charged by them.

If this order had been placed directly with Adorama with the same shipping method, it would be for free shipping. As a one time courtesy, we will refund you in full. For future orders, you may want to place your order directly on the Adorama website or over the phone with a salesman to avoid this issue.


So there it is, each of them pointing the finger at the other. Just go to B&H.


----------



## photo212 (Apr 15, 2014)

Either company is fine. Both have excellent salespeople with the knowledge to get you what you want, and shipping to get you it when you need it. However, there are bad employees at each, too.

I happened to get probably (hopefully) the worst salesperson from B&H on my Canon 500mm f/4L order. First, a refusal to ship to my PMB (UPS Store) when shipping with UPS. I had dozens of previous B&H orders delivered to this same address without a problem, but suddenly this one salesperson decides he will not allow that lens to go to that address. Problem - my residence is unlikely to ever have someone there when the UPS driver arrives. No way of knowing what day it will actually be delivered well in advance. So scheduling a day to be there is impossible. Next this salesperson decides to unilaterally place an alert on my credit card. My truck is stuck on empty at the gas station where they are refusing my card. No where near the limit, and calling the bank on a Sunday is real fun. They have me answer 20 questions, and then tell me the alert was placed on my card by B&H. Ended up having the package arrive without anyone signing for it. Just sitting there. Could have just shipped it to my PMB in the first place and been safer without all the hassles and worries. I became an Adorama customer after that experience. Never found a reason to return to B&H. One bad apple spoils the whole bunch.

I've had two problems with Adorama, but always resolved through their customer service. Perhaps someday, I'll get major hassles from them as well, but my streak is about 8 years without a real problem.


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 15, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Shows up in black on Internet Explorer. Doesn't show up in Firefox, Chrome, Opera or Safari.



Now I am getting more puzzled. I only use Firefox and I see it. I have IE and Chrome installed so I'll have to use them to see what happens. Got my curiosity really going now.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 15, 2014)

They are both very good retailers to do business with. Now with Canon enforcing its MAP, prices should be identical. The only thing that will distinguish between them will be the level of customer service and support they provide to their customer base.


----------



## BL (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, since I don't shop on mobile, prices are identical in most cases, and it seems different browsers are telling different stories for in stock status, it's pretty clear where I should place my orders go forward to avoid out-of-stock/backorder issues.

Thanks all for checking your browsers and confirming I wasn't losing my mind!


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 15, 2014)

photo212 said:


> Either company is fine. Both have excellent salespeople with the knowledge to get you what you want, and shipping to get you it when you need it. However, there are bad employees at each, too.



Can I just note that the mobile site is on Beta testing stage.

Also, that if you experience what you suspect to be a glitch with either site, the quickest, most effective way to resolve this (or any other customer service, sales, stock or shipping issue - whether related to the cost, speed or packaging of your order) is to email me directly: [email protected]


----------



## BL (Apr 15, 2014)

Helen,

I really, really appreciate your participation in this forum. It speaks volumes to how important customer service is for Adorama and that issues are not taken lightly.

I purchase things on a monthly and sometimes weekly basis, and having to contact a service rep to validate stock status for SKUs is not something I could realistically keep up with. That said, the inconsistencies experienced for stock status is a real missed opportunity and I hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 15, 2014)

BL said:


> ......the inconsistencies experienced for stock status is a real missed opportunity and I hope it gets resolved soon.



As soon as the office re-opens on Thursday I will raise these issues with the web team. It would be helpful if anyone who has experienced these inconsistencies can please email me with details of the operating systems and browsers being used.


----------



## BL (Apr 16, 2014)

Windows 7 & 8. Both IE and Chrome do not display out-of-stock.

Item in question:

http://www.adorama.com/KIRPZ150.html


----------



## rdalrt (Apr 16, 2014)

Would love to order from Adorama sometimes. But their shipping to Canada just isn't on par with B&H. I just tonight loaded up a cart at both Adorama and B&H. Many similar or identical items. Only difference is a refurbed SL1 in the cart at B&H. 

Adorama total = $1079 + $244 shipping (UPS which I hate)
B&H total = $1544 + $228 shipping (Purolator)

Both including customs clearance.

Not sure why shipping from Adorama should be more on a smaller $$ order than B&H. My guess is because they are using UPS shipping to Canada which everybody knows is pretty much the biggest ripoff around.

So, B&H continues to get my monies.


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 16, 2014)

rdalrt said:


> Would love to order from Adorama sometimes. But their shipping to Canada just isn't on par with B&H. I just tonight loaded up a cart at both Adorama and B&H. Many similar or identical items. Only difference is a refurbed SL1 in the cart at B&H.
> 
> Adorama total = $1079 + $244 shipping (UPS which I hate)
> B&H total = $1544 + $228 shipping (Purolator)
> ...



I don't know why either - we actually use Bilsi for shipping to Canada (as opposed to Purolator), who collect from us then hand off to FedEx. It's the same duty-paid service so the cost should be the same.
I would be grateful if you could email me with your zip code plus the SKU # of the item so I can check why this has happened. 
BTW we always do our best to at least price match , shipping as well as unit costs to equally reputable retailers, so I'd love to be able to get to the bottom of this asap. Thank you in advance: [email protected]


----------

